
Apache Spark building on Scala 2.12 - mightyhops
https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SPARK-14220
======
mightyhops
This was a long and major effort, awesome to see it completed. I believe the
underlying issue holding Flink back from 2.12 support was also the
ClosureCleaner taken from Spark[0].

[0]
[https://github.com/apache/flink/blob/dacc16b4fa6db6abfdbf73b...](https://github.com/apache/flink/blob/dacc16b4fa6db6abfdbf73b99f26a5fd36b12acd/flink-
scala/src/main/scala/org/apache/flink/api/scala/ClosureCleaner.scala#L33)

